# FS: Scanspeak Illuminator D3004 Tweeters (2)



## saxophonedoug (May 11, 2010)

Selling a pair of Scanspeak Illuminator D3004's: these tweeters are some of the very best made, period. I used them in my old car, which I have now traded in for a new one I'm not willing to mess with. They were powered by a JL Audio 450/4v2 amp in a sound quality setup (not output, these were not mistreated), and they delivered incredible staging, off-axis dispersion, and airy crisp, velvety highs in my 4way setup.

Annapolis Craigslist: https://post.craigslist.org/manage/3347948097
eBay: Scanspeak Illuminator Tweeters Drivers 2 D3004 | eBay

As you can see, the speaker wire terminals are in perfect conditions, no cosmetic blemishes of any kind: like new condition.

Use these in your car audio setup for an incredible result (I used them in the door sail panels) or build your own speakers with them along with parts from Parts Express: the #1 source for audio, video & speaker building components.

When I purchased these they were $260 ($130 a piece). Asking $180 for the pair OBO. 

For specs, see: http://www.scan-speak.dk/datasheet/pdf/d3004-602000.pdf.


----------

